# Herman Samples - Frozen Piano - Available NOW!



## Patrik Herman (Sep 15, 2019)

*FROZEN PIANO - Sample Library for Kontakt*
Frozen Piano is a Kontakt sample library introducing a unique palette of sounds and brand new functionalities. It is a sampled, 61 years old upright piano, designed for layering purposes.

*FROZEN PIANO - Teaser & Walkthrough:




*


Specs and interesting features:

15 patches overall
Felt Piano patches introduce an Intelligent Pedal option, which adapts pedal noises according to playstyle
Main patch comes with a Custom Preset System, which makes saving and loading of your presets possible inside the patch
Felt Piano patches include a Sustain Pedal Sample Switch for added realism. This feature switches pedal up samples with pedal down samples once the sustain pedal is pressed
Requires full version of Kontakt 5.5.0 and above
Size: 9GB

INTRODUCTORY PRICE: $65 (full price: $99)

For more information, please visit * https://hermansamples.com/*.
The website includes TRY IT! section that lets you try the user interface in your web browser.

Happy composing!

*Audio DEMOS*


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Seriously fantastic stuff. And the interactive demo is genius.
Congrats on the release


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 15, 2019)

Much appreciated!


----------



## al_net77 (Sep 15, 2019)

How long the intro will last?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 15, 2019)

al_net77 said:


> How long the intro will last?


Hi! The intro will last for another month. Possible extensions will be dependent on the interest.


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 15, 2019)

Sounds excellent!


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 15, 2019)

Bought it and it's such a lovely instrument! I've already notched up a few presets of my own. Thanks


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 15, 2019)

James H said:


> Bought it and it's such a lovely instrument! I've already notched up a few presets of my own. Thanks


Thank you, James, I hope it will serve a great purpose for your next tracks!


----------



## whiskers (Sep 15, 2019)

great work, @Patrik Herman ! I reaally don't need another piano, but man this is tempting. Sounds great!


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 15, 2019)

whiskers said:


> great work, @Patrik Herman ! I reaally don't need another piano, but man this is tempting. Sounds great!


Thank you, I'm glad you like how it sounds!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi Patrik! Lovely piano! What a tender tone.. Very atmospheric. How long did it take to create this instrument from the start to the finish if it is not a secret?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 16, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Hi Patrik! Lovely piano! What a tender tone.. Very atmospheric. How long did it take to create this instrument from the start to the finish if it is not a secret?


Hi, sure! I had several breaks, but my estimation is 4 months.


----------



## TomaeusD (Sep 16, 2019)

How can this be called Frozen Piano when it is so heartwarming?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 19, 2019)

_UPDATES:_

RR2 of Key Down noises in Felt Piano patches (and Key Noise patch, similarly) had an LP4 filter turned on, which is fixed now. You can simply check your order email and download the updated version. NOTE: Replace *Instruments* folder only, otherwise you may lose your presets! The change is noticeable only when the noise is turned on. Huge thanks for letting me know!
Emails now have a mirror link attached to them as well for faster download speed.
Thank you, everyone, for this wonderful feedback so far!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 19, 2019)

Very interested based on the walkthrough.... Some really beautiful sounds! Awesome! (Reviews financial status - results pending haha)

(Icelander 2 should be used by Thomas Bergersen hehe. Would fit perfectly.)


----------



## Akarin (Sep 30, 2019)

Do I need another piano? No. Did I just bought it because the demos, the tone, the UI and the attention to detail is impressive? Yes. Looking forward to write a track with it!


----------



## whiskers (Sep 30, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Do I need another piano? No. Did I just bought it because the demos, the tone, the UI and the attention to detail is impressive? Yes. Looking forward to write a track with it!


Same here, same here


----------



## Patrik Herman (Sep 30, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Do I need another piano? No. Did I just bought it because the demos, the tone, the UI and the attention to detail is impressive? Yes. Looking forward to write a track with it!


Thank you for your support, I hope you will like it!


----------



## NeoNyx (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi. Just bought the library. It sounds amazing. Really great work. But I have some troubles. The note B1 B0 and B-1 are buzzing and usually that notes have a louder sound then neighboring notes at the same velocity level. How that can be fixed ? because B* notes can not be really played at the low and medium intensity. Thank you very much.


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 4, 2019)

NeoNyx said:


> Hi. Just bought the library. It sounds amazing. Really great work. But I have some troubles. The note B1 B0 and B-1 are buzzing and usually that notes have a louder sound then neighboring notes at the same velocity level. How that can be fixed ? because B* notes can not be really played at the low and medium intensity. Thank you very much.


Hi,

thank you so much for the input! I can hear the volume difference in B1, but not others - can you please provide an audio example? I can make these three notes quieter, no problem!
I have never noticed the slight buzzing - it comes from the piano itself - layering it with other patches makes it barely hearable 

Best,
Patrik


----------



## NeoNyx (Oct 4, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much for the input! I can hear the volume difference in B1, but not others - can you please provide an audio example? I can make these three notes quieter, no problem!
> I have never noticed the slight buzzing - it comes from the piano itself - layering it with other patches makes it barely hearable
> ...


Edited: I found that the resonance of the B* note is coming from my monitors/room too. But in the headphones I still hear little difference of the B1 note. I may be wrong. Thank you very much for your fast reply for understanding and sorry for wasting your time !


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 4, 2019)

Absolutely, I'll adjust it tomorrow early in the morning - I think a simple volume change and one EQ band should do it! 

Thank you again for spotting this little detail, I am always happy to help and make the best product I can.

Best,
Patrik


----------



## NeoNyx (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you very much for your fast reply and support !


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 5, 2019)

Fixed, all users can now download the newest update of .nki's from their e-mails (Others.zip)!  Big thanks to NeoNyx and lumcas for spotting the details.
Make sure to replace the felt pianos from the Instruments folder only!


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 6, 2019)

So I just use the original order email link?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 6, 2019)

James H said:


> So I just use the original order email link?


That is correct!

EDIT: All download links for Others.zip have been reset. Enjoy!


----------



## DYATHON (Oct 9, 2019)

Howdy. How you saw I wrote a comment on one of your video. So I was asking about how the piano is sound only with 3 layers. I was thinking for a long time and in final decided to buy. So the instrument sounds interesting, it have a lovely sound and color. The switch between first layer and second are pretty good and soft, but between second and 3th is something that is not working well and I think you can improve to make the piano a lot better. All you need to do is to put an Band EQ on frequency ~3500 hz and bandwish ~ 2 - 2.5 and to make an automation for it. How I saw your velocity layer nr 1 is between velocity 1 and 30, velocity layer 2 is between velocity 31 and 100 and the 3th layer 101 to 127. So please apply the EQ from velocity 101 to 127. At the velocity 101 EQ effect must be the maximum that is required to sound like a good transaction and minimise the EQ effect until velocity 127( at velocity 127 EQ effect = 0 ) 

Best wishes,
Andrew


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi Andrew,

Thank you very much for your support and feedback! I like the idea - I think I did it the other way around (EQ on the mf layer), but yours makes more sense. If it alters the sound too much (I cannot check the sound right now), I could make it into a new patch. So, there is always room for improvement  I will be able to fix it on Friday  Until then - and thanks!

Best,
Patrik


----------



## AndreBoulard (Oct 13, 2019)

this sound incredible for its price range! very tempted. can i ask how long the intro price is up for?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 13, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> can i ask how long the intro price is up for?


Hi! The intro price will last until tomorrow (Oct 15)


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Oct 13, 2019)

Considering i bought Heavyocity ascend, i dont need this. But it sounded so good and the intro price is absolutely fair, so i bought it anyway! cant wait to play with this one


----------



## tav.one (Oct 14, 2019)

I have Pianos from Fracture so wasn't feeling the need, but the beautiful & intuitive UI & beautiful graphics in the videos pushed me off the edge (beautiful sounds obviously made me climb the mountain).

Have been playing with for sometime now and its an inspiration machine, the main patch is amazing to create so many emotions so intuitively, loving it.

The experience is being interrupted by continuous clicks and errors though. 1 core on CPU is spiking and I get the sample rate message. I hope I don't have to be in 44.1 to use this library.

Here is the screenshot:





If anyone know how to solve this please help.
btw Sonarworks isn't the issue here, I'm facing errors with and without.


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 15, 2019)

tav.one said:


> I have Pianos from Fracture so wasn't feeling the need, but the beautiful & intuitive UI & beautiful graphics in the videos pushed me off the edge (beautiful sounds obviously made me climb the mountain).
> 
> Have been playing with for sometime now and its an inspiration machine, the main patch is amazing to create so many emotions so intuitively, loving it.


First of all, thank you so much! I am truly glad you like the library 

For anyone else reading this, we've been messaging back and forth and I've been trying to find out the reason why it was happening. Turning off the convolution reverb helped, but only partially. I've been trying to get in touch with a few Logic users since yesterday, but none of them was able to tell me what was the potential cause.

One person said he is aware of the issue but doesn't know what is causing the CPU allocation to behave that way. I've also been given an idea that increasing the buffer size could help.
So far no one has had any issues with the conversion of 44.1kHz to higher, which is strange.

If anyone has got any idea about it, please let us know! I would be happy to learn something new about Logic 

I am willing to spend the time to export all the samples in 48kHz, even if it means solving the issue for one customer, but I first want to make sure it could be caused by something else.

Best,
Patrik


EDIT: Besides, the layers have been smoothed out a long time ago thanks to Andrew's suggestion!


----------



## tav.one (Nov 21, 2019)

Frozen Piano is working smoothly now, the problem wasn't in the library. CPU spike was being caused because of something else, I made a detailed post about it here - https://vi-control.net/community/th...ormance-hit-in-my-daw-tip.87249/#post-4464424


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there any Black Friday sale for Frozen Piano?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 25, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> Is there any Black Friday sale for Frozen Piano?


Hi, that is correct! The library is 50% off currently.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 27, 2019)

Like a few others had posted here, I own a couple of felt-type pianos (Una Corda, Noire, Spitfire) but this is pretty special and has it's own place. Very beautiful and inspiring. For some reason I couldn't get to the purchase page from the main website when I clicked the purchase button, even trying from 2 different computers and browsers, so I came back to this thread and clicked on the link from Patrik's post and it worked. Great price for Black Friday!! It really sounds wonderful!


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you very much!


Monkberry said:


> For some reason I couldn't get to the purchase page from the main website when I clicked the purchase button


Could you please let me know your operating systems and browsers you used?
Also, the website will be redesigned soon and purchase section will get its own page


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 27, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Could you please let me know your operating systems and browsers you used?
> Also, the website will be redesigned soon and purchase section will get its own page


Patrik, my studio OS is Windows 10 64 version 1909 using google Chrome and I used another computer running Windows 10 64 version 1903 trying Google Chrome, Explorer, and Edge. They all got me to your home page but the purchase button would not open the link. Got it using your link in this thread where the puchase button got me to the correct page. Great product by the way!!!


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you for the information and I am glad you like it!


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 27, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Thank you for the information and I am glad you like it!


Also tried on MacMini (2014) running El Capitan 10.11.2 on Safari and same problem. Purchase button doesn't advance to the purchase page. I'm in New York.


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 28, 2019)

I bought it and was wondering how I can activate the pitch wheel for bending pitches. This is especially useful for the pads. Also useful for horror pianos too. What do I need to do to be able to use the pitch bend?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 28, 2019)

Pixelee said:


> What do I need to do to be able to use the pitch bend?


Hi! If you want to add a pitch bend control to pads, click on the Edit button (wrench in the top left corner), click "Mod" under "Source", and Add modulator -> External Sources -> pitch bend.

Here is a screenshot:





I hope that works for you!

Best,
Patrik


----------



## Pixelee (Nov 28, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Hi! If you want to add a pitch bend control to pads, click on the Edit button (wrench in the top left corner), click "Mod" under "Source", and Add modulator -> External Sources -> pitch bend.
> 
> Here is a screenshot:
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 29, 2019)

How long is the sale on for ?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 29, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> How long is the sale on for ?


Exactly one week, until the 3rd of December inclusive.


----------



## DYATHON (Nov 29, 2019)

I really enjoy the Frozen Piano. Thank you very much for that beautiful instrument. Here you can listen to the first song I created with Frozen Piano.


Spoiler: Imperfection


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 29, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Exactly one week, until the 3rd of December inclusive.



Probably out of your hands but is there an alternative payment method to fastspring ? I'm mainly asking because their exchange rates are atrociously bad when forcing me to pay in £'s


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, I am afraid not. FastSpring's price includes your country's VAT, if that is what you meant


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 29, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Hi, I am afraid not. FastSpring's price includes your country's VAT, if that is what you meant



No it's the exchange rate, FastSpring's rate is $49 = £40, my card is $49 = £37, it's not much but when you're trying to save every penny I figured it was worth asking and I only object to it because Fastspring pocket that £3 difference


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 29, 2019)

Theoretically, you could send $49+20%VAT to my PayPal, but if you are saving every penny, I respect that and do not want to see the world through numbers. Therefore, I would like to encourage you to wait for another opportunity sometime in the future instead when £3 does not make a significant difference to you - or simply save it for later!

Best,
Patrik


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 29, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Theoretically, you could send $49+20%VAT to my PayPal, but if you are saving every penny, I respect that and do not want to see the world through numbers. Therefore, I would like to encourage you to wait for another opportunity sometime in the future instead when £3 does not make a significant difference to you - or simply save it for later!
> 
> Best,
> Patrik



I think I phrased it wrongly with too much emphasis on saving pennies, it's not so much the saving of £3, I mean sure I'd prefer to spend less but it's more that fastspring pocket that £3 and you don't see any of it, it just doesn't sit right with me as it's like they're double dipping by taking their fee from you for each sale while pocketing extra money through inflated exchange rates. It's not an issue, just the principle and thought it might be worth asking to see if there was alternative methods of payment instead of paying fastspring a glorified fee just to pay in £'s  I regret mentioning it now


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, as mentioned, PayPal is an option (via PM)  Other than that, no, there are unfortunately no other alternative methods of payment.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 30, 2019)

1st thanks for being so accommodating
2nd after playing with it for a bit the sounds are brilliant and I'm definitely going to have some fun using the library

And finally how does Pedal Noise work ? I'm probably missing something but it seems there's no keys highlighted to indicate audio on them ?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi again!



Digivolt said:


> 2nd after playing with it for a bit the sounds are brilliant and I'm definitely going to have some fun using the library


Thank you, I'm glad you enjoy the library!



Digivolt said:


> And finally how does Pedal Noise work ? I'm probably missing something but it seems there's no keys highlighted to indicate audio on them ?


No, you are not missing something, no one (including me) has noticed that so far. I have made some changes to that single patch and now you can download it again using the link in your FastSpring's e-mail.

"Pedal Noise" patch adds noise when using sustain pedal (CC64). Because of that, there are no highlighted keys necessary. Two sliders control volumes of pedal up and down samples, the "Intelligent pedal" switch controls the noise volume according to your playstyle - the noise gets louder as you play harder, and gets quieter automatically once you play softer.

To replace the file:

Download Frozen Piano - Others.zip file from your e-mail
Extract it to a different folder outside of the library
Copy new patch from "Instruments/3 Misc/32 Pedal Noise.nki" to your library's folder (the original one)

I hope that explains it!


Best,
Patrik


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi there, is there some way to turn off the intelligent pedal off the main patch? Or is it naturally off? I keep getting random pedal up and down noise when I'm not even playing my track in my DAW. I'm not sure if it has to do with the intelligent feature or not. It would also be nice to have the option to reduce pedal noise in the main patch as well.


----------



## Patrik Herman (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi again and thank you for the feedback!



Pixelee said:


> I keep getting random pedal up and down noise when I'm not even playing my track in my DAW.


Yes, I was notified about that in the testing phase before the library release. Turns out, this is caused by DAW sending CC64 signal, not the library. Now that I'm thinking about it, I could start a listener on transpose start and skip every controller callback which occurrence is less than 10ms or so. So good news, that should be doable!



Pixelee said:


> It would also be nice to have the option to reduce pedal noise in the main patch as well.


The idea was to keep the interface of Main patch fairly minimal and fitting all the controls to such small space was challenging (which is why I encourage users to use separate patches for more control), but if it is incredibly important to have an additional on/off control in UI (because I don't think I could fit extra sliders there), sure, why not.

Thanks for the input again - do you mind if I do the changes during the weekend? I'm going through quite a busy week 

Best,
Patrik


----------



## Pixelee (Dec 4, 2019)

Patrik Herman said:


> Hi again and thank you for the feedback!
> 
> 
> Yes, I was notified about that in the testing phase before the library release. Turns out, this is caused by DAW sending CC64 signal, not the library. Now that I'm thinking about it, I could start a listener on transpose start and skip every controller callback which occurrence is less than 10ms or so. So good news, that should be doable!
> ...


Thank you so much! It's just that it is much easier to have everything in one patch. You could put the extra functions at the wrench bar menu that you have. No worries, take your time. Your library is good!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey wondering if you guys might be having or have had the same problem I have, 

With the latest version of kontakt and cubase, i cant get frozen piano to work in that it asks me for the license. but i cant load in the license, clicking the button does nothing to load it in. keep in mind i have activated before and its worked no worries. 

It works in kontakt stand alone, and it works in FL studio latest version too no worries. 

But for some reason i cant get it to work currently in cubase, its worked in all the previous versions of cubase and kontakt together before now. 

anyone else have the same problem by any chance? could you test it for me?


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello, I am thinking of picking this up on Black Friday. Will there be a sale this year?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 21, 2020)

shoresorion said:


> Hello, I am thinking of picking this up on Black Friday. Will there be a sale this year?


Hi, absolutely!


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey, I am really sorry for the late reply. I was sick for the last few days (luckily not Covid). I can see that the sale is live right now. I definitely want to get this. Unfortunately, the payment method is FastSpring, which adds another $12. Is there any way you could add PayPal for checkout? It will help me save a few bucks, which I can invest in buying other less expensive libraries in my wish list.


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi, that is how FastSpring works, all the prices include your country's VAT and the developer is only paid the original price (half the original price in this case). I feel like 50% off is already a generous offer, since this library took a lot of time and effort to make.


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 24, 2020)

I understand that. At this price, it is absolutely worth it. Otherwise I wouldn't have considered buying this, since I can't afford it at full price. It is just that the way FastSpring calculates VAT makes no sense to me. The VAT (which is GST in my country) should be 18%, which is roughly $9 on top of MSRP. Instead I am paying just over $12. PayPal charges GST in my country as well, but it is never this much. Anyway, that is just my opinion. I hope you would consider adding PayPal as an option alongside FastSpring for future buyers.


----------



## detritusdave (Nov 27, 2020)

This is reduced for BF.....


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello, I tried to purchase it right now. It seems FastSpring only takes credit cards. Since I am a student, I don't have a credit card and my parents don't have one either. Is there any other way I can pay you? Is the sale ending today?


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 28, 2020)

What country are you from? After entering your e-mail address, the PayPal option should be right next to the card symbol (below your e-mail and "Get updates ..." checkbox). If you don't see that at all, I could contact FastSpring about your issue, because that is really odd. And no, it ends on December 6


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 28, 2020)

I see the Paypal option, just checked.
Lovely library btw, bought it on release


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 28, 2020)

Patrik Herman said:


> What country are you from? After entering your e-mail address, the PayPal option should be right next to the card symbol (below your e-mail and "Get updates ..." checkbox). If you don't see that at all, I could contact FastSpring about your issue, because that is really odd. And no, it ends on December 6


I am from India. And no, there is no PayPal option available unfortunately, only FastSpring is available.

Okay, I'll contact FastSpring. Lets see what they say. Nice to know I still have some time left.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 28, 2020)

shoresorion said:


> I am from India. And no, there is no PayPal option available unfortunately, only FastSpring is available.
> 
> Okay, I'll contact FastSpring. Lets see what they say. Nice to know I still have some time left.



So you don't see this option at checkout? Weird, hopefully FS sort you out.


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 28, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> So you don't see this option at checkout? Weird, hopefully FS sort you out.


No, there are no other option available other than credit/debit card.


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 30, 2020)

How long does it usually take to get a response from FastSpring? It's been two days since they gave me a support ticket number, but no one has contacted me yet.


----------



## Patrik Herman (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't worry, write me a PM and we will sort this out


----------



## shoresorion (Nov 30, 2020)

Patrik Herman said:


> Don't worry, write me a PM and we will sort this out


Sent a PM.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, Ross here from Waverunner Audio. I'm super excited to have teamed up with Herman Samples to present *Frozen Piano* as part of our limited edition everything bundle OMNIS.

*What's it about?*

Waverunner Audio's limited edition everything bundle (300 spaces) that includes every instrument released so far and includes *Frozen Piano* for just *$199*.

Please feel free to reach out with any questions and CLICK HERE for more information!


----------

